# Last Thing You've Eaten?



## Corey123 (May 12, 2007)

What was the last thing that you ate or drank? Tell us what it was.

I just had a honey bun with some Coke.


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2007)

Home-made onion bagel with cream cheese and lox.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 12, 2007)

Saturday Morning is my Pig-Out Breakfast 

Wheat Toast, Country Ham, Red-eye gravy, Eggs, and grits. Plenty of Coffee & Chicory.....


----------



## Corey123 (May 12, 2007)

I should have come over to YOUR house for breakfast.


----------



## spryte (May 12, 2007)

A slice of last night's extra cheese pizza for breakfast, reheated in the toaster oven, on the toast setting. mmmmm pizza....

ETA: on the toast setting... the crust crisps up and the cheese is perfect!


----------



## redkitty (May 12, 2007)

I roasted some beets last night, so lunch today was a roasted beet & spinach salad with crushed walnuts and fresh mint!  Really yummy!


----------



## pdswife (May 12, 2007)

Last night... a bowl of vanilla bean ice cream with a few of my MIL canned peaches on top.


----------



## Corey123 (May 12, 2007)

A glass of milk.


----------



## YT2095 (May 12, 2007)

my dinner last night (23 hours ago) pan fried chicken strips with ranch salad.


----------



## Katie H (May 12, 2007)

Let's see:  A few slices of low-fat deli sliced turkey, some sugar-free applesauce, low-fat cottage cheese, some black olives and a glass of caffeine-free iced tea.


----------



## Half Baked (May 12, 2007)

I just finished 1/3 of a poached chicken breast, real wild rice and artichoke hearts.  It was on a small salad plate so it's not as heavy as it sounds.  I was hungry!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 12, 2007)

a multi grain bagel with peanut butter,


----------



## Barb L. (May 12, 2007)

Last night - cherry/ cake dessert.
Just coffee so far today!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (May 12, 2007)

A Twix bar and a Dr. Pepper...healthy mid morning snack isn't it?!?!


----------



## Corey123 (May 12, 2007)

A bowl of cereal.


----------



## joanne81 (May 12, 2007)

I'm not sure...I believe something of the chocolate variety.

Late Saturday night snackage.


----------



## JoAnn L. (May 12, 2007)

For lunch, I had a single size frozen cheese pizza and a glass of milk.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 12, 2007)

at the mo I'm having a "lik a stix" package
http://www.x-entertainment.com/updates/pics/diptease.gif

but before that it was pizza!!


----------



## Barbara L (May 12, 2007)

The last thing I had was lunch about 8 hours ago.  I had tortilla chips with salsa and guacamole, a beef chimichanga, refried beans, and rice, with a Diet Coke.

 Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 12, 2007)

A Sonic green chili cheese burger with fries and a large plain ice tea my treat about once every 2 months.


----------



## pdswife (May 12, 2007)

hot tea with lemon and honey.


----------



## Corey123 (May 12, 2007)

Dinner out.

Had a Ruben sandwich, but with cole slaw instead of saurkraut. I HATE the smell and taste of that!!

Also a side of steak fries.


----------



## Dove (May 13, 2007)

Now..trail Mix


----------



## redkitty (May 13, 2007)

3 egg scramble with asparagus, spinach, tomato and fresh mint.


----------



## Corey123 (May 13, 2007)

A bowl of cereal.


----------



## suhyj88 (May 13, 2007)

Fried Chicken


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 13, 2007)

A piece of cold fried catfish filet with a cup of hot Coffee & Chicory


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 13, 2007)

a Chocohotopot with a glass of milk!!! 
gosh it was good!!


----------



## expatgirl (May 13, 2007)

besides the banana at 2pm?  I had a late supper (everyone eats late in the UK compared to the states-) It was at a small Sardinian restaurant in Reading and their specialty for Fridays and Saturdays is roast suckling pig---I'm not a very adventuresome eater and was about to order pasta when I decided to go for broke and help my DH with his pasta if I didn't like it---OMGOODNESS-----it was to die for. I only regret that I won't be here this Friday and Saturday so that I can order it again.  They also served it with some delicious baby potatos-----


----------



## callie (May 13, 2007)

some fresh blueberries and a cup of green tea.


----------



## pdswife (May 13, 2007)

I made coffee and eggs with hats for breakfast.  Still drinking the coffee.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 13, 2007)

a sandwich with yarlsburg cheese, tomatoes, spouts, and mustard!


----------



## Corey123 (May 13, 2007)

Another bowl of cereal.


----------



## redkitty (May 13, 2007)

I just baked some Double Dark Chocolate Chip cookies for 2 co-workers who had birthdays last week.  Of course I had to eat a few!!!


----------



## Corey123 (May 13, 2007)

Homemade chilli with rice.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 13, 2007)

apple juice!!


----------



## pdswife (May 13, 2007)

Pork chops and baked potatoes and a tall glass of water


----------



## Katie H (May 13, 2007)

One of the bestest meals in the (Irish) world!  Corned beef and cabbage and mashed taters.  I was in food heaven.

Oh, and some beer to wash it down.


----------



## redkitty (May 14, 2007)

steel cut oats with cinnamon, ground flax seed and chopped figs


----------



## suhyj88 (May 14, 2007)

WAFFLE WITH COKE


----------



## Barbara L (May 14, 2007)

Kellogg's Special K Protein Meal Bar (Chocolate Peanut Butter flavor) and a Coke Cherry Zero.

 Barbara


----------



## Corey123 (May 14, 2007)

A bowl of Cheerios.


----------



## YT2095 (May 14, 2007)

Chinese style Chicken Curry just over 24 hours ago.


----------



## Barb L. (May 15, 2007)

Just snacked on a few chicken wings leftover from last night.


----------



## texasgirl (May 15, 2007)

ceasar salad for lunch.


----------



## bethzaring (May 15, 2007)

had to test a fresh out of the oven, chocolate chip cookie.
Gosh but we had a rash of deaths in the past week.  One burial of a neighbor is this afternoon and I am taking the cookies and fresh milk down the road for when the family returns home.


----------



## Mirandgl (May 15, 2007)

Bean and Cheese Enchilada and a Yoplait Light Thick & Creamy lemon meringue yogurt.


----------



## JoAnn L. (May 15, 2007)

On my way to the kitchen to get a bowl of Rainbow Sherbet.


----------



## Alix (May 15, 2007)

Two pieces of cinnamon bread toasted and smeared with butter, a huge orange and a mug of tea.


----------



## bowlingshirt (May 15, 2007)

Leftovers for lunch.  Pasta with artichoke hearts and tomato in a garlic butter sauce.


----------



## JohnL (May 15, 2007)

I just a bag of Welches gummy fruit snacks


----------



## middie (May 15, 2007)

I had chicken noodle soup for lunch.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 15, 2007)

chocolate ice cream


----------



## Corey123 (May 23, 2007)

A honey bun and a glass of milk.


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2007)

Rice Pudding


----------



## turtledove (May 23, 2007)

Beans on toast.


----------



## Dina (May 23, 2007)

Apple sauce and a grapefruit....working on hydrating myself after having no water at work.  Blah!


----------



## Katie H (May 23, 2007)

Home-smoked pork barbecue on a homemade hamburger bun, coleslaw and a beer.  Raspberry sherbet to come later.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 23, 2007)

Bean tostadas made with homemade pinto beans cooked in crock pot 2 months ago with a big ham hock and frozen ,I fried my own tostadas and put on sharp cheddar,shredded lettuce,salsa and a tiny bit of sour cream.


----------



## Corey123 (May 23, 2007)

A glass of Coke.


----------



## StirBlue (May 24, 2007)

Just ate the last piece of Sopapilla Cheesecake made from texasgirl's recipe.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (May 24, 2007)

Just had prawn crackers!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 24, 2007)

Toast and jelly


----------



## VickiQ (May 24, 2007)

I just licked the beater from the blueberry cheesecake batter I just made.
Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 24, 2007)

a hushpuppy from UB recipe!


----------



## Half Baked (May 24, 2007)

a warm tortilla


----------



## Corey123 (May 25, 2007)

A honey bun and a glass of Coke.


----------



## Jikoni (May 25, 2007)

The last thing I eat was lunch with DH at a Japanese restaurant. Tempura, Sashimi, Miso soup and rice.Was yummy.


----------



## Corey123 (May 25, 2007)

A pb & j and some milk.


----------



## Jikoni (May 25, 2007)

Wow, what on earth is that Corey. I get the milk, but PB and J? I honestly have never heard of it. Was it tasty?


----------



## Katie H (May 25, 2007)

Jikoni, p, b and j is peanut butter and jelly.  Usually on bread.  It's tasty and wonderful with a big glass of milk.


----------



## Jikoni (May 25, 2007)

Oh Sorry. Thanks Katie. At least I will know that next time.


----------



## Caine (May 25, 2007)

A Zone Perfect bar, chocolate mint flavor, washed down with a HUGE cup of coffee.


----------



## Katie H (May 25, 2007)

Breakfast, which was some sparkling water, 1 egg substitute with a slice of fat-free cheese melted with it, a Granny Smith apple, and a tablespoon or so of dry-roasted peanuts.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 25, 2007)

an orange and some water (well technically that's a drink)


----------



## Angie (May 25, 2007)

Special K meal bar and sun tea.


----------



## Katie H (May 25, 2007)

Our evening meal.  Homemade turkey/vegetable soup with homemade bacon-cooked cornbread.  A few cookies for dessert.


----------



## Corey123 (May 26, 2007)

A honey bun just now.

Earlier this evening, baked scrod with a salad, brocoli and some French fries.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 26, 2007)

an ice cream sandwich (which was nessisary to get due to the temp yesterday).


----------



## Corey123 (May 26, 2007)

A pb & j and some juice.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 26, 2007)

bottle of water, some toasted almonds.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 26, 2007)

some very expensive cheese curls (cheesy's) from whole foods.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 26, 2007)

Is that why I have heard Whole Foods referred to as Whole Paychecks?


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 26, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Is that why I have heard Whole Foods referred to as Whole Paychecks?


never heard that one, but most likely!


----------



## bandonjan (May 26, 2007)

black licorice jelly beans -- yes I had more than one


----------



## stinemates (May 26, 2007)

My wife had never had proper Filet Mignon, and we just shared it fresh off the BBQ.

Pepper crusted with a small slab of butter as soon as it came off. Cooked medium, melt in your mouth juicy 

Needless to say, she wants MORE, and we're admitting ourselves to the hospital on Heart Attack watch


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 26, 2007)

Peach Cobbler with Nilla ice cream


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 26, 2007)

vegan raspberry jello once again from whole foods
made it about 2 hours ago and it set really fast. love it!


----------



## Katie H (May 26, 2007)

stinemates said:
			
		

> My wife had never had proper Filet Mignon, and we just shared it fresh off the BBQ.
> 
> Pepper crusted with a small slab of butter as soon as it came off. Cooked medium, melt in your mouth juicy
> 
> Needless to say, she wants MORE, and we're admitting ourselves to the hospital on Heart Attack watch



Now you've gone and done it.  She'll want a filet mignon every weekend after this!  Where should we send the "get well" cards?


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 26, 2007)

stinemates,Have you ever heard of compound butters? Some are really good on meats.


----------



## Green Lady (May 26, 2007)

a fried chicken wing from Salina's


----------



## Reanie525i (May 27, 2007)

Since it is Memorial Day Weekend - I will admit it was a hotdog - disgusting thing about it was that I did not grill it but....Ready for this??....I NUKED IT~!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 27, 2007)

Toast and Coffee


----------



## Corey123 (May 27, 2007)

A cup of hazelnut coffee


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 27, 2007)

a handful of dry cereal and water. before that it was a sundried tomatoe and olive spread with onion and cheese in a panini.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 27, 2007)

Chocolate cake


----------



## pdswife (May 27, 2007)

coffee and a piece of toast with butter and strawberry jam.


----------



## licia (May 27, 2007)

A brownie topped with a bit of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Shadowchef (May 27, 2007)

An Italian sub and a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 27, 2007)

a slice of baguette dipped in soup.


----------



## oldcampcook (May 27, 2007)

Grilled rib eye steak, medium rare; baked potato, grilled red onions, grilled zuchinni/yellow squash; grilled bell peppers and home made rye bread.


----------



## Corey123 (May 27, 2007)

A bowl of cereal (wheat bran).


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 27, 2007)

a mint.....


----------



## oldcampcook (May 27, 2007)

vanilla ice cream with chocolate syrup and whipped cream


----------



## Dina (May 27, 2007)

Watermelon with powdered chile, jicama with powdered chile, chocolate dipped fruit, rocky road ice cream, a Recess cup.....I'm a mess today. I'll begin the day better tomorrow.  Hee hee


----------



## drine34 (May 28, 2007)

Conch stew


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 3, 2007)

apple slices while making a pie!


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 3, 2007)

A bowl of cereal.


----------



## Toots (Jun 3, 2007)

just got done eating chicken fajitas.....


----------



## pdswife (Jun 3, 2007)

A bite of strawberry cake.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm about to have some homemade beef stew over rice.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 4, 2007)

cheeseboiga and O-rings from Sodexho at work.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

thai green jackfruit salad, sticky rice and grilled fishballs lol


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 4, 2007)

an apple.....that was the last thing that i posted as eating


----------



## redkitty (Jun 4, 2007)

small piece of dark chocolate


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 4, 2007)

A bowl of shredded wheat.


----------



## rbmccleary (Jun 4, 2007)

taco salad made at home


----------



## The Z (Jun 4, 2007)

Dark chocolate Snickers bar.


----------



## Toots (Jun 4, 2007)

oatmeal carmelita and a small glass of milk


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

do you peeps actually eat food or just snacks?


----------



## oldcampcook (Jun 4, 2007)

left over steak grilled with onions and garlic; cottage cheese and fresh sliced tomatoes.  yum, yum


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 4, 2007)

a few hanfuls of dry musili cereal.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 4, 2007)

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> do you peeps actually eat food or just snacks?


 it would appear that way wouldn't it


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 5, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> it would appear that way wouldn't it


yes
yes it does


----------



## JGDean (Jun 5, 2007)

Hot and Spicy V-8 with a slice of roast beef. (I was cleaning out the fridge)


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 5, 2007)

I had an egg white omelet with spinach and feta!  It hit the spot.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 5, 2007)

my midnight snack last night was 4 slices of thin crust pizza, topped with chopped raw vidalia onions and frank's hot sauce. 

no brekkie today, but i might try to choke down some wall paste (plain oatmeal  ), and a pot of earl grey supreme.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 5, 2007)

A bowl of cereal.


----------



## redkitty (Jun 5, 2007)

handful of sunflower seeds


----------



## mudbug (Jun 5, 2007)

Chicken salad sandwich with bacon and tomato on multi-grain. Bag o' Cheetos, and I've got the orange fingers to prove it.


----------



## JohnL (Jun 5, 2007)

Hate to admit it,
But the last thing I had was a Slim Jim ,so called beef snack, (don't know what they really put in it.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 5, 2007)

a bowl of musili cereal.


----------



## suhyj88 (Jun 6, 2007)

sweet-and-sour pork~


----------



## redkitty (Jun 6, 2007)

steel cut oats


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 6, 2007)

steel cut oats, yogurt and a banana


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 6, 2007)

A bowl of cereal.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 6, 2007)

steel cut yoghurt and bananas.  

j/k. again, no breakfast today. i was running late for the bus, and of course, both the express and local came at the same time, a few minutes early.  

my midnight snack last night: ny state extra sharp white cheddar, sliced raw vidalia onions, and gulden's spicy brown mustard on wasa multigrain crispbreads.

these are deelish (for healthy foodstuffs, anyway): Wasa


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 6, 2007)

just had a sandwich of sliced NY Times bread, dijon mustard, smoked turkey and smoked gouda, butter on the outside, grilled in the vintage sandwich maker.  Am off to mow for a couple of hours, I guess that is the downside to finally getting some rain..


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 6, 2007)

watermelon and strawberries!!
finally some summery fruit!
we have some peaches also, but they're not ripe yet.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 6, 2007)

pasta puttanesca, jerk pork and pineapple


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 6, 2007)

Red Curry Chicken, sticky rice, iced tea with mint, and some orange sherbet.


----------



## Reanie525i (Jun 7, 2007)

crab cakes with garlic mashed potatoes and salad


----------



## mudbug (Jun 7, 2007)

taco salad at lunch.  I ate too much.  no dinner for me tonight.


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 7, 2007)

A snack of tofu, evoo, salt and lots of pepper.


----------



## havsumtea (Jun 7, 2007)

hello! i'm new...but a long time foodie person.

i just nuked a russet potato in the microwave and slathered on some sharp cheddar cheese. took me 7 minutes to make and a minute to finish.


----------



## goodgiver (Jun 7, 2007)

A quarter of a cantalope w/ S&P


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 7, 2007)

2 peaches.


----------



## Trip (Jun 7, 2007)

Poutine and cheeseburger, love being pregnant...


----------



## stevem (Jun 7, 2007)

I just finished a really good big burger I made.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 7, 2007)

Some yellow rice, beans and a boneless pork chop.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 8, 2007)

a bowl of musili cereal


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 8, 2007)

A darned 3 Muskateer Bar...not what I had planned and way too much sugar.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 8, 2007)

Chopped beef brisket BBQ sandwich, order of fries, and a frosty 1/2 mug of Bud. Not bad for $3.75!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 8, 2007)

Dessert for evening meal...about 2 tablespoons semi-sweet chocolate chips.


----------



## luvs (Jun 9, 2007)

dinner salad.


----------

